# 2C2E O2 sensor out of range during decel bank 2 sensor 1



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

Bank 2 sensor 1 (precat) is what one? I have seen a DIY but text only. I tried to clean the MAF. It returned.










My Bentley calls for BMW special tools (11 7 030 and 11 9 150). Can I get away without them? Do I need to access from under the car to can it be done all from the engine bay?

If it is a #2 or 11787558073, it will be the second time because it was changed under warranty 2010-09-06 according to my papers.

What sensor is it from these?



> NTK Part # 25612 NTK OE Type
> Flag indicates this part fits vehicles sold in the Canadian Market. It does not indicate where the part was made -- manufacturers produce parts in multiple factories worldwide. B1S2; Downstream Cyls. 1-3 (Only 3 Remaining)
> Part Image
> CAD$70.85
> ...


----------

